# gaunts ghost



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone think that Abnett will eventually kill off Gaunt when the series is all said and done.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Shhh whats that sound...... Oh it's just this post dying.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Quiet you! He might hear you and your hair-brained ideas!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No Blind Cougar, I'm actually pretty sure thats been the plan all along. From what I remember, Abnett was originally going to make the series twelve long with Gaunt getting killed in the final one. This has since changed due to various reasons, and book twelve may in fact not be the end of the series. (I think its supposed to be that Gaunt actually dies fulfilling his promise to the Tanith, of getting them a new world to call home.)

Again though, thats what I remember being told and reading; and memory can fade over any expanse of time.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dosent matter if gaunt dies the gost will live on no matter so guant isnt relivent


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah, but without gaunt the ghosts series ends. if/when abnett kills gaunt id be amazed if he made it so dramatic i nearly cry. lol


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Plan or otherwise, it should be epic. Considering how he's offed other characters, Gaunt would deserve as that at least.


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

The series is is very open to go in many different ways. He has killed off many important characters throughout the course of the books. I can say that I'd love to see the Ghosts get their new world, Mkvenner has already found his on Gereon. But you never know what will happen. With the way the men of Tanith are dying off in the books I doubt many will be left to populate their new world.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

With the additions to the Ghosts there are always new characters to expand on...Regardless of how long the series goes; Gaunt will go in a Legendary / Epic fashion. Nothing to simple for such a "giant" among men....he deserves it and I believe the Ghosts "winning" their world would just top it off. Just hope he keeps writing the Gaunts series so well and keeps it full of twists and turns; and the ever present surprise or two!


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I'm surprised how much Abnett F'ed him up in the last book that was some crazy ass stuff.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I hated the last book for no reason..............he has killed/injured nearly all of my favourite characters and the ones dying or simply dissapearing earlier in the series (Mkvenner going missing i mean C'mon he was epic! taking on two daemons and winning! and Bragg (rest in peace old dude lol) in Guns of Tanith (favourite one BTW) was almost sad) and Blood Pact is next where the GG are pulled off the front lines i meant WTF :shok:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Abnett really put it on Gaunt, but I believe he was due to recieve some major impact (besides the emotional losses to the Ghosts) to his self. It gives Abnett a spin on recouperating the Ghosts after such a heavy battle and large losses to the Unit. I look forward to reading Blood Pact.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Gaunt will live Forever!

He will go down with the Ghosts and then take revenge on the general that used his unit as cannon fodder!

Maybe...


----------

